
Answer to “what Shall I Cook Now?” - lalitkale
Everyday, my wife ask the same question &quot;What Shall I cook now?&quot; and I thought it would be better if she get&#x27;s her answer automatically. Did you or your spouse have same question of cooking. This may be just in Indian context or may be global. I am trying to validate my solution to this very question. Trying to build kind of recommandation Engine along with some interesting twist.<p>We are not a search engine who gives vegan people, non-vegetarian recipes or ask to purchase some exotic ingredient which is not available in your area.<p>We will try to provide a recipe which will be precisely what you want at that moment of the day! Just so that you can smile and say &quot;Awesome! &quot;.<p>please join us on the journey. We will be launching shortly. This will be fun. Happy Cooking!<p>Appreciate all HN help to spread the word.<p>Register: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cooknow.launchrock.com&#x2F;
======
lalitkale
Hi There!

Will appreciate feedback and suggestions from HN community. Any tips to grow
and get first 1000 users will be great.

I am just a novice here but hope to see feedback and suggestions for CookNow
as a solution.

Sincerely, Lalit Kale.

